
P4P: A Syntax Proposal (for Racket) - azizp
http://shriram.github.com/p4p/
======
ckeen
This has been discussed in length here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1941373>

~~~
Confusion
An interesting read as well, and upvoted for that, but I fail to see how it
qualifies as a substitute for the parent post. The proposed syntax is entirely
different and especially the almost non-significance of whitespace is quite a
difference from other proposals.

------
leppie
So now we will be counting tabs instead of parenthesis. I still prefer the
latter.

~~~
Confusion
This is not yet-another-proposal-to-pythonize-Lisp. The proposed syntax is
hardly whitespace-sensitive, except for a few special situations.

